# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Gnrer un labyrinthe

## marcsturm

Bonjour. 
Je bloques , je ne sais pas pourquoi mon code ne fonctionne pas, le but est de gnrer la matrice de mon labyrinthe qui est 1-connexe .


```

```

----------


## Matt_Houston

Personne n'a encore rpondu  ton sujet parce qu'il est bien trop vague.




> je ne sais pas pourquoi mon code ne fonctionne pas


Tente de te mettre  notre place : comment le pourrions-nous, nous qui n'avons nulle connaissance de ton problme et de son contexte ?

Tu fournis certes un programme a priori complet - ce qui est bien - mais ne dtailles ni son rle (ce qu'il est sens produire avec le jeu d'entres dtermin), ni le comportement rencontr et en quoi il n'tait pas attendu. Avant mme de penser  t'assister dans ta recherche d'une solution au problme, il faudrait donc que nous investissions du temps supplmentaire pour dterminer ces informations manquantes et que tu dois pourtant dtenir !

Complte ton sujet et nous t'aiderons.

----------

